# Find your Pax!



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I prefer getting a cancellation fee...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

That's just wonderful, especially if you're on a 1-way street, and pax is BEHIND you and won't walk the extra 100 feet to you.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Pax have 5 minutes to find my car. If Uber wants me to play Where's Waldo, they need to raise minimum fare. Cancel pays better.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Unfortunately, I will not be 'hunting' for pax! My view has always been if the pax doesn't know where they are, the ride will not be good. Uber fail!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> View attachment 107203


Stupid uber. The app should be telling the rider where the driver is and directing pax there by google maps using the walking GPS.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The rare smart PAX in a difficult pickup location will text/call with additional information for an efficient pickup. Unless the PAX is waiting for me exactly where the pin indicates, I always give a "kick in the ass" via a phone call. While this decreases the chances of a cancel fee, it also means fewer missed longer (more profitable) rides. When doing a pickup on the local "Bar strip", I call before I arrive, knowing that 95% will not move from their barstool until they hear from me. For the rest, I can often locate my PAX by following this procedure:










And you must Chant the following: "Here PAXY, PAXY, PAXY, nice PAXY.
Come out, come out, wherever you are!"


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Grand said:


> Members in AU have been recently reporting pickup details rather than an actual address?!
> View attachment 107382
> View attachment 107383


I don't take those pings.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I got my first report in 500+ rides due to navigation - pickup by some entitled lady who was upset because I went to the ping location in the middle of a parking lot instead of 150 feet away to a different area of the parking lot.

Uber ought to enforce the passenger providing the correct pickup location and also ignore reports and bad ratings from those who provide incorrect information.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the hardest part of the job... finding your passenger...

The wrong layout in an apartment complex can add 5 minutes to locating them.

If they wanted to make it work, they would have an Address plus a GPS positioning marker showing where they actually are, yes you need both.

"


----------

